# my first uds



## mmmmeat (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm in a fab class and needed a project, and a smoker came to mind.  I thought it would be an easy enough project, but now that its done, I need to learn how to use it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  I am calling this my first smoker, Ive learned so much just checking the forums on how to light the damn thing, I will be making another. Any way here are some pics of attempt number 1.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










an action shot about a half hour in 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









the 2nd grate 











It started as a project and seemed to turn into a full blown hobby. But I like good food, so I'm excited to learn


----------



## smokin leo (Apr 24, 2010)

looks great to me
just a question i need an idea on the grate placements 
rough measurement please


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks great you are going to love your new hobby and once you smoke a few times on the UDS you are going to love the smoker. I love mine!


----------



## mmmmeat (Apr 24, 2010)

To be honest I only researched a little on my first one, so I don't really know where they are "supposed to be". But my fire box is 9inches with 2 in legs, another 2 inches for the tray.  My diffuser is about 3 inches above the box. And my first grate is 6 inches above the diffuser and my 2nd is 9 inches above that... give or take, its currently to hot to check


----------



## smokin leo (Apr 24, 2010)

thanx just trying to get an idea 
got a drum coming soon


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks good mmmMeat!


----------



## mossymo (Apr 24, 2010)

mmmMeat
Nice looking UDS, you done well !!!

I have a few UDS questions. Is the diffuser(tuning plate) needed? I have not noticed them being used in other UDS projects.

Is the lid for your UDS the lid of a Charbroil?
Reason I ask is I am putting together the materials to make a UDS and I purchased a used Weber for $25 for the project, but the Weber had only been used once and is in quite nice shape (looks new) and I do have an older Charbroil I could use for parts instead.


----------



## treegje (Apr 24, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 24, 2010)

First off welcome MMM to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## etcher1 (Apr 24, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## meateater (Apr 25, 2010)

Great job on the drum, your hooked now.


----------



## meateater (Apr 25, 2010)

P.M. Sent.


----------



## badfrog (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a diffuse plate on mine and it works great...I have thought about the science of the diffuser plate and this is what I came up with;
the heat from the charcoal without a diffuser goes straight up making a center of the rack hot spot. With a diffuser, the heat hits the diffuser and then must "roll around" the diffuser out the edges, effectively redistributing the heat across a larger area. Also prevents ANY flair ups because meat drippings hit the diffuser and not the fuel itself. I have fired mine up and played with it diffuser on and diffuser off... there is a definite heat difference...
EITHER way, I love my UDS!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Nice looking build my friend. It's all good.


----------



## ddave (Apr 25, 2010)

The diffuser is optional.  Some folks use them, some don't.

The UDS works great either way. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## mmmmeat (Apr 25, 2010)

Yea with the plate on the drum maxed out at about 240, but one cap off and the valve about max, it sat at a steady 210.  I like the diffuser, keeps the drum clean, even heat and a nice sizzling sound


----------



## mmmmeat (Apr 25, 2010)

The diffuser isnt needed, but i like it, and yea its a charbroil lid. I had to put in a ring on the inside of my barrel so the lid would fit.


----------

